# Squash-joring



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, I managed to sort of break a GoPro... don't ask. And I finally replaced it last week, and figured I might as well upgrade, and I discovered today that it turns out it takes much nicer pictures than my old one so yay for serendipity! 

Saturdays are Squash-only skijoring. Someday when it's warm enough on a weekday, I'll have some Maisy butt pictures, too.



He's thinking about heading down that showshoe trail instead of going properly ON BY. I know this, because left to his own Maisy-less devices, he chose to try to head down nearly every other shoeshow trail today. 


Jolly.


Into every Squash-only run, an IMMA JUST STOP AND COME BACK AND SAY HI TO YOU NOW moment must come. But how can I be mad at that face. 


Sometimes I call him horse-butt.


The end! Thanks for looking.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

So much happy. 

Hahaa, I can just imagine him thinking, "Captain Maisy is gone, time for some shenanigans!"


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks like fun! Where is the best place to get a pulling harness? My border collie would love that.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Canyx said:


> So much happy.
> 
> Hahaa, I can just imagine him thinking, "Captain Maisy is gone, time for some shenanigans!"


Haha, pretty much. Which is why I've started some days with just him to work on it. But honestly I'm always conflicted about whether I actually WANT to eliminate the shenanigans because... he's so adorable and happy. 



TXTorres said:


> Looks like fun! Where is the best place to get a pulling harness? My border collie would love that.


I got mine from a place called Alpine Outfitters. There is also a style of harness called a fastback (made by Skijor Now among others) that a lot of skijorers really like and I will probably try at some point.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeeeee! Go Squash!!!! San Diego has finally been cooling off enough I can mush during daylight hours sometimes.. I am really missing winter 

I second Alpine Outfitters. Great harnesses. I also have one from Black Ice that I love.


----------

